# Driver needed for IDE SATA USB



## nkeary (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm trying to recover the data from a Samsumg HDD Model NP28PRK003/SUK as Samsumg P series laptop advises 'No operating system found'. I just need to recover the data from the HDD, I'm using a IDE SATA USB connected to my Dell Desktop. It keeps showing Unknown Device/malfunctioning. The IDE SATA USB does not have a manufacturer label/indentification. Do I need a driver? If so where from? I've tried Driver Detective but as I'm unsure of what I need do not want to waste money. Can you help?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm really confused by your setup. Are you on a laptop (Samsung?) or a desktop (Dell?) I only got 3 hits for NP28PRK003/SUK on google and they were all laptops.
What is the model and make of your HD? Is it internal or external? What's the form factor (3½" or 2½"?) What's the interface? (PATA or SATA?)
What kind of external enclosure are you using? What interface does it use? (eSATA, FireWire, or USB?)
Were you saying it was the external enclosure that had no manufacturer label/identification? Check on the bottom and also on the inside. Did it come with a driver manual?
Also when you put the device in the external enclosure, what were the jumper settings? (master, slave, cable select, single drive) What are the jumper settings recommended by the manual?
What operating system(s) are you running (including service pack)? Do you hear any strange noise (clicking or screeching) from the drive? And can you hear the drive powering up inside the enclosure?


----------



## nrug28 (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you using a ide/sata to usb converter or a external enclosure? If it is a converter you only need a driver if your connecting it to Win98 you shouldn't need one for XP and I dont think Vista supports them. I have had problems with the drive not getting power and receiving a similar error message. They are so cheap I just bought another and it worked fine. It is easy to bend the pins and obviously make sure you plug the power adapter in before you hook up to your desktop. Hope this is relevant to your problem...


----------

